# White Trout and Southern Kingfish are in



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Catching dozens of white trout and southern kingfish (ground mullet) currently at weeks bay. Using a drop rig with 2 hooks and cut bait, able to bring in two at a time. Good eating!


----------



## SushiKing (Jul 19, 2013)

Great info, thanks for the report. Were you using wire leader? If not, any issues with the kings cutting you off?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

SushiKing said:


> Great info, thanks for the report. Were you using wire leader? If not, any issues with the kings cutting you off?


not king mackeral, souther kingfish, aka: ground mullet, whiting.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Correct, ground mullet - using a simple nylon double drop rig w/#1 hooks on short leaders. Cut bait the size of the last joint on your little finger - they have small mouths. Some of the best tasting fish, and a lot of meat yield for a relatively small fish. Can catch them as fast as you can get your line back out and to the bottom.


----------



## Brandonkking (Oct 19, 2013)

I put in at rock st. Yesterday but no luck. I will have to try over at Big Mouth next week. Are the reds still running over there lately?


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I was out there this morning. No reds or specs, but everyone was hitting the white trout again this morning. On the way back up the Magnolia River, I saw a guide and his customers get into a few specs near the ski course.


----------

